# Jumping to be let in



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a very stubborn puppy. Most times I can play his game and beat him at it, with the exception of one thing, he jumps to be let in from. the back yard.

He will take a flying leap up the stairs and then he pounds on the door with his front paws all the while jumping like a kangaroo on his back legs (he has lovely muscular haunches because of this ). He is starting to wreck our back doors. Zthey are glass patio doors so not only do they get covered in mud and whatever else he has stepped in outside, he has also taken out huge hunks of the wood framing around the door.

I know I dropped the ball on this by not stopping it a lot earlier, but I need to now before he wrecks the door completely and this is where the stubborness comes into play. I have tried just leaving him out there, not rewarding the behaviour until he either jus t settles down and waits by the door or barks to be let in. This never happens though. Therer have been times when he has jumped on the door for over an hour and I'm pretty surre he would have kept at it if I hadn't given in. There are times (like at 4 am when he wakes up) that I can't stand there for hours waiting for him to stop his ridiculousness. I've tried getting him to bark to no avail. The only time the dog will bark is when he is in the company of other Vizsla's.

Any suggestions how to curtail the jumping and to teach him a different method to let us know he wants to come in


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Sandra Dee -- My dog, Willie, sometimes jumps against my sliding glass door when he wants to come in, but not routinely. Since it only happens once in a while, I just tell him to settle down, and make him sit before he gets to come in.

What I have heard of from other people is to train your dog to use an alternate method of communicating his wish to come in. They have hung a bell on a rope, both inside and outside, and trained the dog to pull the rope and ring the bell. You know what they say... "You don't break bad habits, you replace them." When he succeeds in ringing the bell, you reward with a great deal of praise and maybe even a tiny treat (and naturally, he gets to come in).


----------

